

How to Keep Publishing as CSV in New Google Sheets - talos
https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/docs/An-nZtjaupU/llWy4eYFywcJ

======
talos
Every time Google updates its apps, I hold my breath hoping they didn't remove
some essential functionality without comment.

It's insane that Google retired this incredibly useful feature without even
bothering to comment on it in the official changelog
([https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3543688?hl=en](https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3543688?hl=en)).
I'm also always amazed at how they completely ignore their customers on their
own forums.

At least there's a way around this -- for now.

